# Which tool to remove XTR crankset?



## straw (Nov 9, 2004)

I have a 07 ibis mojo with a xtr build and I want to remove the crank set so I can service the bottom pivots. My lbs sees very little xtr repairs and does not have the removal tool. My mechanic could not find the tool that he thought we needed in any of his catalogues.
I'd like to own this tool myself so I can so the work at home. I believe the mechanic used the word, "hollowpoint" when describing my crankset. Park tool offers a crank puller no.ccp-44 which according to the lbs is not the one I want. If anyone knows a company and part number that I can research I would greatly appreceiate it. I have 2' of snow here and more on its way so now is the time to work on my bike.

cheers,
straw


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

which model do u have?...pics of the left arm??


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

There are so many different flavors of cranks today. pipes10 is right we need more details.


----------



## rcharrette (Dec 14, 2005)

*This may help*

http://www.parktool.com/repair/readcalvinscorner.asp?id=157
This may help


----------



## straw (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks Randy
Was exactly what I needed. Such a simple tool but if you don't have it your hooped. Now I'll order the tools that I need. I really appreceiate the help.

cheers,
straw


----------



## rcharrette (Dec 14, 2005)

Yup, gotta have it and to my knowledge no one else makes one. BTW, every new crank set comes with one. Not sure how long you have had yours or if you got it new?


----------



## Elliott_MBR (Sep 30, 2008)

rcharrette said:


> http://www.parktool.com/repair/readcalvinscorner.asp?id=157
> This may help


Thanks for the link mate, i have been needing a better explaination on how to fit them, by the looks of it my guess work was right 

Your'll need to get the shimano tools if you want to take apart your cranks.


----------

